#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Tea Leaf Reading

## MILOmassacre

I just found some links about tea leaf reading. Perhaps it seems same but I found some differences. I hope this is useful. Good luck.

Tasseography - Tea Leaves - Coffee Grinds - Crystalinks

Tea Leaf Reading Symbols and Meanings. Tea Leaf Reading: A Fortune in a China Cup

----------

